# New boat!



## hoosier78 (Dec 11, 2018)

After 30 years of buying used boats and lots of times others peoples problems lol, I am purchasing a 2018 weld-craft 1652 with a new 25 hp tohatsu and new trailer!!

I am excited beyond belief about this. It is a wide open floor plan with a floor. Primarily will be used as a catfish, crappie boat. 

I have several things I want to do to it. First thing is to mount my trolling motor, then seats of some sort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Dec 11, 2018)

The first thing is pics! Congrats.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 11, 2018)

Nothing wrong with new! Congradulations!


----------



## gatorglenn (Dec 12, 2018)

Congrats, it is great to restore. But it is awesome to start fresh and just build out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Dec 12, 2018)

Congrats! Best of luck have fun with it!


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 13, 2018)

Fantastic -- If you don't already have it, when do you take delivery? 

We definitely need some pic's!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 14, 2018)

That's a nice setup. You can add a center console or side console if you want later on. One thing to think about if you plan on mounting a seat up front, if you have thoughts of putting in a forward center console in the future, you might want to mount the seat far enough forward on the front deck so it won't interfere with a console. Here's my boat after I moved my console forward and the previous owner had mounted a seat too far back so I had to remove the seat.


----------



## hoosier78 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks Guys! I love fixing up boats and actually have a couple builds on here, but I am pretty excited to be getting a brand new blank canvas. I will be taking delivery of my boat next week sometime. Will post pics! Going to keep it simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosier78 (Dec 22, 2018)

Here she is, sitting in my shop waiting on me to work on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 23, 2018)

Nice rig. Compared to a lot of 16' boats it sure has a lot of wide open space. 

I got to ask. In general, why do jon boats seem to always be painted that same green color? (or whatever it is, I'm not good with colors).


----------



## gatorglenn (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweet I want one with a jet prop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 23, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> why do jon boats seem to always be painted that same green color? .



Maybe because it looks OK even when all scratched up?


----------



## hoosier78 (Dec 27, 2018)

Haven’t had much time yet but did manage to way overbuild aluminum deck bracing. Mount my trolling motor, and put the lighted trailer guides on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 28, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > why do jon boats seem to always be painted that same green color? .
> ...




Must be it!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 28, 2018)

re color...no one really knows, but.... that green looks like a starting point for a great camo job....

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ROI59I/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B013KF0FQ0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hoosier78 (Jan 4, 2019)

Slow going but I managed to get my seat bases mounted, extra bases for my rod holders finished, and have a lot of other projects started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 5, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## surfman (Jan 7, 2019)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## hoosier78 (Jan 11, 2019)

few more things done, rear depthfinder mounted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosier78 (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Jan 13, 2019)

Which rod holder is that?

Also I love those millennium seats. Those are on my wish list.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice ! =D> 
Last year I took the new boat and motor plunge as well.
No regrets and no payments.
Still breaking in the motor.


----------



## hoosier78 (Jan 15, 2019)

thedude said:


> Which rod holder is that?
> 
> Also I love those millennium seats. Those are on my wish list.


 The rod holders are millenniums as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveP (Jan 16, 2019)

Super rig! Congratulations!


----------



## fyr4efect (Feb 15, 2019)

jasper60103 said:


> Nice ! =D>
> Last year I took the new boat and motor plunge as well.
> No regrets and no payments.
> Still breaking in the motor.



How did your Suzuki 30 shaft length fit on the grizz? What #'s are you getting?


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 15, 2019)

fyr4efect said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice ! =D>
> ...



Long shaft. The dealer just hung it on and the plate is where
it should be. 
No numbers, but top end feels faster than my old 30 johnson.


----------



## fyr4efect (Feb 15, 2019)

jasper60103 said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > jasper60103 said:
> ...



You lucked out. Glad it worked out.
Cheers


----------

